
Show HN: Matters.ai – Keep track of company emails - likecarter
https://matters.ai/
======
likecarter
Hi HN,

We built an easy-to-use system to organize and search email correspondence.

While running a consultancy, we noticed that companies struggle with keeping
their emails organized. They send and receive up to hundreds of emails a day,
and they needed a simple solution to keep them organized.

We thought of creating a system where emails could be logged simply by sending
it to an address. For example: If you receive a new invoice, you can simply
forward it to invoices@company.matters.ai (or your custom subdomain), we
handle the rest.

Matters.ai started as a consulting project for law firms. We couldn't find a
simple solution to fit their needs, and the only options were expensive
complex document-management solutions.

We already have a number of clients on the platform. It’s still in beta and we
just made it public: [https://matters.ai/](https://matters.ai/).

We’d love your feedback, experience, and thoughts!

~~~
danielecook
I had a similar idea. The search aspect of your service covers it but I think
it would still be worth considering.

I work in science so we are often talking about specific samples Or entities
with unique identifiers. I wanted a way to construct a database of all the
conversations surrounding a given sample name - so I could browse through it
or lookup the history of the conversations surrounding a specific sample.

The idea would be to supply a regex pattern to match all of the sample names
and construct the database using that.

Similar situations exist in most industries I imagine - so having a way of
recognizing patterns and classifying/organizing/browsing them might be worth
considering for your service.

Also slack and similar services should be integratable.

------
ffumarola
Have you thought about doing this for Slack/Teams? The native search their is
_awful_ in my experience.

